# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  تعيين 572 معلماً في التربية

## ادارة المنتدى

اعلن وزير التربية والتعليم أ.د. وليد المعاني اسماء دفعة من التعيينات للعام الدراسي 2009/2010 في وزارة التربية والتعليم وتشتمل على 572 معلماً من مختلف التخصصات حسب اسس انتقاء وتعيين الموظفين المعتمدة. وتطلب وزارة التربية والتعليم من التالية اسماؤهم مراجعة المديريات التي تم تخصيصهم اليها مصطحبين معهم الوثائق الثبوتية اللازمة وهم: عمان الاولى/لواء قصبه عمان رافت حسين علي الدن, زياد احمد الحاج محمد خضر, صهيب علي محمود جبر, محمد نواف محمود الحراسيس, مهند بسام عمر فاروقه, عبدالله محمد عبدالرحمن ابو دهاك, محمد عبدالكريم حسن خليل, ابراهيم سرور عبدالله العجالين, فالح رافع فالح الهواري, علاء محمد محمود ابو صليح, فيصل محمد تميم محمد, احمد محمود سعيد عبدالنبي, يوسف محمد عبدالله عبده, فادى ابراهيم جمال اسماعيل, سيف الدين محمد عطاالله حسن, يزيد عمر محمود حماد, مالك عبدالفتاح جابر نشوان.   عمان الثانيه/لواء الجامعه مهند يحيى عوده مصطفى, معن عبدالرحمن الحاج محمد خضر, وليد محمد عبدالجليل الصنابره, عبدالله حسين عبدالله ابورحمه, مراد احمد مصطفى عميره.   عمان الثالثه/لواء القويسمه احمد عدنان احمد يحيى, اسامه حسن رضوان العبسي, بلال سليمان ابراهيم خضر.   عمان الثالثه/لواء سحاب حسن سليمان سويلم ابو  حميد, مالك عوده عطا البريزات, بلال محي الدين مروح عبدالرحمن, عبدالله محمود حامد الجرابعه, عبدالله متروك احمد الرقاد, لؤى رجا احمد الخليفات, محمد حسن عبدالكريم صندوقه, عبدالرحمن محمد عبدالرحمن مبروك, سامر صريع سليمان ابو شنار, علاء حسين خلف القعايده, جهاد محمود جميل ابو حصوه, عبدالله ابراهيم عبدالله بني خلف.   عمان الرابعه/لواء ماركا عبدالله احمد عبدالله ياسين, محمد مطر مصطفى المحاريق, عبدالعزيز مشعل عبدالعزيز غنايم, صبحي قاسم علي ابو خليف, علي حسن مسلم القرا, فارس احمد محمود ابوسعدون الجيزا, فادي اسماعيل عبدالقادر ابو حرب, بسام محمد محمود المومني, معتصم محمد جمال الكردى, عبدالله شاكر صالح البوريني, فوزي يوسف عبدربه النجار, اسماعيل احمد عبدالرحمن صافي, احمد ابراهيم سليم الدرباشي, عوني محمد اسماعيل السبيعات, شادي عطا علي العزازي, سامر محمد حسن ابو الطيور, عبدالله سمير محمود خليل, صليبا الياس صليبا الاسمر, مصطفى جمال مصطفى مطلق, حسن عارف نزال الصلاحات, يحيى احمد محمود النمروطي.   عمان الخامسه/لواء وادي السير سالم احمد علي السليحات, مجدي محمدمصباح ابراهيم سدر, رامي بسام خليل حوراني, حمزه فالح عبدالجلال الكايد, عبدالله سليمان عبدالحميد النسور, يزن نذير سعيد عطيات, ايمن طالب خليف القاسم, شادي عبدالله عبدالحميد العقيلي, سامي احمد مصطفى موسى, مروان عيسى محمد الزغبي, حسن علي حسين حجار.   عمان الخامسه/لواء ناعور محمدتيسير محمود سلمان الهندى, كمال كايد يونس مصطفى, سامي سلامه فهاد الثوابيه, بسام فيصل امين قاسم عبدالله, جلال صبحي عبد ابو غنمي, محمد حمدان عواد العبدالله, مهند مؤيد حسن ادريس, محمد وليد خالد محمود, عمر راسم عبدالقادر سكر, جواد يوسف محمد العجوري.   لواء الباديه الوسطى/الجيزه عبدالحميد احمد صالح الشافعي, محمد زياد عبدالمجيد نصار, نورالدين محمود احمد علان, ايهاب عوني محمد عياد, سليمان بركات سليمان العلي, فادى عبدالقادر محمد قواريك, اكثم رمضان عبدالله العويدي, عيسى محمد احمد كرديه.   لواء الباديه الوسطى/الموقر عليان محمود علي الجبر, محمد علي جروح الخضير, محمد احمد سلمان الدهام, صلاح فرحان ميلب البصيص.   لواء الباديه الوسطى/قصبه الزرقاء وليد علي حساين الخريشه, علاء الدين محمود عبدالحميد منصور, ابراهيم محمود حسن جراروه, سفيان محمد لطفي يونس, زياد علي محمد الخوالده, محمد منوخ طحيمر النويران.   مادبا موسى رمضان موسى حمدان, عفانه زهير زكريا مصطفى, عامر محمود احمد حماد, علي رجا مسلم البلوي, مهند عبدالحميد حسن الشيخ علي, جهاد عبدالحافظ فاضل الجماليه, انور حسين احمد السعدوني, احمد خالد موسى ابو سرحان, حمزه عبدالقادر سلمان العبابسه, انس عبدالرحمن عبدالمجيد الحزماوى, محمد صالح ابراهيم داود, احمد سلمان سليمان ابو سمرا, محمد احمد محمد السباتين, عبدالله عبدالرحمن عبيدالله ابو جوده.   ذيبان ثامر عبدالحميد فالح السمارات, غسان محمد سلمان الجرامين, محمد سليم راجي الضرابعه, عروه فايض قطيش القبيلات, ضياء حابس عبدالمنعم النوافعه, عدنان رشيد عدنان سويدان.   الزرقاء الاولى/لواء قصبه الزرقاء مراد احمد محمد الرشيد, فهد نصرالله نومان الحيصه, صلاح الدين سعيد عبدالفتاح الاخرس, ايهم علي محمود عتوم, عبدالهادى حسين محمد الخضراء, سعيد ماجد يوسف الجرادات, صهيب فرج سليم راشد, سلمي محمد سلمي الزيود, مروان محمد حمدان الشواشره, انور علي الشيخ علي ابوالخمام, محمد يوسف سليمان مرعي, فادى فايز عبدربه عجاج, عبدالله جميل احمد نوفل, صالح موسى سلمان الزبارقه, عبدالهادي مشهور ربحي ابو لحيه, محمود فريد عارف برهم, يونس عبدالكريم عبدالله عبدالله, محمد فاروق فهمي عثمان, وليد خالد احمد سبع, نادر صايل يوسف الاجرب, مصطفى محمد هليل الشديفات, نايف احمد رجا الخزاعله, ضياء الدين عثمان محمد التوينه, عبدالله نمر عبد ابو نمره, عقاب احمد بركات الرواحنه, محمد عبدالوالي محمود الحواتمه, محمد حمد سعيد العجالين, زياد احمد سليمان الشنينات, مصعب محمد سعد السعيدات, علي حسين درويش الدرباشي, نضال جلال محمد عبدالهادى, خالد صالح ناجي بدير, هيثم فهيم عقل صوان, عمر محمد صالح المحروم, عمر مصلح جابر الجوابره, محمود خميس موسى حامد, قصي محمود محمد هزايمه, مصطفى خالد عيسى الاطرش, احمد عدنان صبحي صالح, اسامه عطا يوسف ابومياله, ايمن عمر ابراهيم النوافله, وسام محمد احمد جبر.   الزرقاء الثانيه/لواء قصبه الزرقاء محمد سالم سليمان الجبور, علاء خليل احمد عمور, عثمان مصطفى علي الدويرى, انور فائق موسى مصلح, خالد علي محمود صرصور, نضال اسماعيل حسن الزعبي, برجس خلف عبدالله الجديعات, ملحم احمد عبدالله الوريكات, فايز خلف منسي الحديثات, ماهر احمد عبدالله الوحيدى, عزالدين ابراهيم كريم الخوالده.   الزرقاء الثانيه/لواء الهاشميه معاويه رشيد محمد الحوشيه, بهاء نادر محمد عابد, اسماعيل محمد عبدالغفور ابوغزله, محمدخير عبدالعزيز سالم الرواشده, علي حسين سليمان يحيى.   الرصيفه سعد عايد عبدالله الدراوشه الحويط, هاني حمد سعيد العجالين, وائل رجب عايد الفقهاء, احمد نويران سلمان الساير, محمد شتيوي عواد الحسنات, خالد عبدالقادر خالد المجغف, صلاح محمد ربيع العبيدات, احمد فيصل عبدالمجيد عليان, محمدخير ابراهيم كريم الفقهاء, مبين عبدالفتاح احمد الراعي, ضرار احمد فلاح خوالده, احمد موسى جبر عماوي, خلدون محمد عبدالله قريص, هيثم محمد عبدالله ابو حمره, عمر احمد عبد مصبح, احمد عبدالله احمد بني مفرج, حسن علي حسن بني عيسى, مجد سعيد محمد العربيد, رامي نايف حسن حنيحن, يوسف قاسم محمود موسى, محمد سميح احمد يامين, اياد علي حسن الغانم, عمار علي حسن الغانم.   السلط/لواء قصبه السلط انس محسن مصطفى الدويكات, محي الدين مروان ربحي الجنيدى, ابراهيم بديع ذياب الحداد, شادي خلف سلامه البقور, معاويه ممدوح عبدالله ابو رمان, اشرف صالح مفلح الرحامنه, فادي محمد مزيد النشاش.   دير علا انس حسن محمد العمايره, نورالدين عبدالرحمن ابراهيم محمود, محمد عزيز سعيد حسن, محمد فؤاد محمد خضر, محمود محمد عبدالله غانم, عمادالدين عبدالكريم ابراهيم الكوامله, رامز احسان بطرس الصويص, ايراز عبدالله حمدان الصالح, علاء بهجت محمد المساعده, عبدالحي ابراهيم نهار الوريكات, سليمان محمد سليمان الشطي, محمد علي محمد الشحادات, ايمن علي عبد البلاونه, مهند نواف عيسى اليازجين.   الشونه الجنوبيه محمد ثلجي محمد شبلي, صلاح محمد ابراهيم ابوهنطش, محمد نايف محمد الصلاحات, زياد محمود محمد اعشيش, عبدالرحمن محمود ابراهيم سالم, بندر علي حسين الخضر, يوسف ابراهيم يوسف مرقص, حسام محمد عبدالمالك الدقس, علي راشد علي ابو مريم.   عين الباشا ايمن حسن محمد ابو عيد, علاء عمر علي ابو حماده.   اربد الاولى/لواء قصبه اربد محمد تاج الدين عبدالرزاق قواسمه, اسماعيل احمد اسماعيل شعبان, زيد حسين يوسف ابونمر, هاشم عبدالمهدى محمد هزايمه, محمود عبدالرزاق احمد محارب, محمد شاهر احمد المصطفى, محمد نايف احمد عليان, مالك عبدالله احمد رشايده, ناجي عقله احمد بطاينه, سفيان حامد رشيد الجمال, عمر محمد احمد منصور, محمد يوسف عطيه العلاونه, محمود علي قبلان عكليك, ممدوح بنيه لافي الزبن, علاء محمد مصطفى العلي, علاء نجم يوسف الحواطمه, زايد رشيد حمد النعيمي.   اربد الثانيه/لواء بني عبيد ياسر مروان محمد عبدالحليم, محمد محمود خلف الدويري, وليد صلاح عبدالقادر القاعود, محمد عوض ابراهيم ابو عرقوب.   اربد الثانيه/لواء المزار الشمالي منذر محمد احمد دلالعه, عاطف محمد علي جوارنه.   اربد الثالثه/لواء الطيبه مصطفى احمد سليم هياجنه, حذيفه محمود محمد خضيرات, محمد ابراهيم سليم طلفاح, محمد وائل مرعي حداد.   اربد الثالثه/لواء الوسطيه حسام سمير علي العزام, نضال محمد حمد العمري, عاصم شمسي موسى صوالحه.   الرمثا رجائي محمد فلاح الذيابات, ايمن كايد محمد كنعان, خالد عبدالله حسين النادي, محمد محمود احمد القطيش, دريد محمد حسين البركات, معتز ماجد علي الشبول, باسم محمد احمد البركات, ياسر عبدالحميد احمد برهم, بسام عبدالحميد محمد شنان, سمير عمر احمد الناجي, ريحان نايف محمد القويسم, يزن حسن اسعد احمد.   بني كنانه محمد كامل ذياب البطران, مراد محمد احمد البس, مروان احمد نوفان عبيدات, محمد فتحي محمود احمد, علي محمود محمد الطرزي, معاذ عادل عبدالرحمن الروسان, محمد محمود ناجي الزعبي, علي احمد ناجي كممجي, عاصم موسى محمد عبيدات, محمد سهيل محمد غرايبه.   الكوره ايمن سعيد احمد ربابعه, عزمي عبدالله عبدالهادي عبابنه, عايد قاسم محمد المرشد, نائل عبداللطيف عبدالجابر المهندز, يزن عبدالكريم محمود فقيه, اشرف محمد علي اغريب, عمر سليمان محيل الشموط, محمد عبدالله حسين اعنزه, محمد زكي احمد كساسبه, عزمي عبدالحميد موسى الزعبي, محمد جمال عيسى عمرو.   الاغوار الشماليه وليد عبدالرزاق عطا العزايزه, شوكت محمود حسين الصقر, احمد حسن محمد الشحيمات, اياد محمد محسن خضر, احمد عمير محمد الحميصي, معتز نور خلف ابو دريفيل, محمد عبدالكريم عبدالله شواهين.   جرش محمد اسحاق عزمي الخيري, صلاح الدين تركي سعد شحيمات, محمود فتحي عمر الرماضنه, محمد ناجح عيد الحراحشه, يوسف ياسين احمد الشاعر, بسام ابراهيم مصطفى ابوالكشك, معين مفلح عبده رواشده, احمد فايز سالم عياصره, عصام محمد محمود بنات, محمود علي محمود مهيدات, سعد محمد عبدالكريم الحشيش, احمد محمد محمود علاونه, عبدالرحيم مصلح مصطفى بني  ياسين, محمد احمد صالح العسل, عبدالرحمن راضي فارس مومني, بلال عبدالله محمد المحمد, عمران خالد حموده سلهب, محمد احمد محمد العمري, اشرف عزام عبدالحميد اليوسف.   عجلون/لواء قصبه عجلون احمد شحاده حسين ربابعه, عباس نواف نايف وحشه, ليث محمود حسني الشقاح, منذر يوسف فريح حداد, عامر شاكر محمد المومني, طارق هايل عواد الرجوب, سند خلف محمد الغريزات, عبدالكريم عبدالعزيز صالح الجمحاوي.   عجلون/لواء كفرنجه مصطفى هاني مصطفى خطاطبه, عبدالله يوسف محمود جوارنه.   المفرق رمزي خميس سالم الجعبري, محمد احمد ضيف الله اخوارشيده, جواد سلمان محمد المرابي, نادر احمد عوده العسيلي, رامي حافظ احمد غوش, معتصم محمد يعقوب الصمادي, واقد علي صالح العمري, طارق محمد حسين الحايك, طه محمد سالم خوالده, محمد عطا فنير المساعيد, طارق لافي رفاعي البقوم, عيد غوري حمد الفرخ, عبدالله عيد مفيلح الغياث, فواز عطيه حسن الشبيب, نزال خليل صادق نزال, هود احمد محمد الضامن, عيسى سليمان محمود عبابنه, احمد ابراهيم محمد الشرمان, عماد محمد صالح الخصاونه, علي هلال مسعود الشنابله, امين احمد عليان الحراحشه, هلال علي هلال المشاقبه, انس محمدجهاد علي الحسيني, قاسم عبدالعزيز محمود الهامي, محمد يوسف محمد الخزاعله, احمد جمال سرور زريقات.   العرب اليوم

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

